# Noblex Chrono



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A local jeweller has a Noblex chrono in 18ct gold, quite large, but I can't get access to it. The only reference I can find to the firm is in 2008 a Noblex was sold here, but also tried grotbay and Google without success. Assume they went out of business when quartz invaded the market.

Be interested to know more, before I go barging in (when he is open - which ain't often) asking the price etc.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Vintage, manual wind - 2 register - Valjoux Cal. 22 powered perhaps ? :huh:










Check out this thread on the Italian Orologiando.org watch forum: Vintage Chronograph - use Google translator. :wink2:


----------

